# MAX Wert und weitere auslesen



## Vril (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
mit folgendem Befehl wird der Wert mit der höchsten Aufstellung aus meiner Tabelle ausgegeben:

```
"SELECT MAX(Aufstellungen) FROM Mannschaft");
```
Jetzt würde ich dazu aber auch noch gerne den Namen des Spielers mit ausgeben, bzw. selektieren, weiss zufällig jemand wie das geht?


----------



## bambi (16. Mai 2005)

Das muesste dann etwa so gehen - kann aber je nach DB auch Unterschiede geben...

```
SELECT SpielerName, Aufstellungen
FROM   Mannschaft
WHERE  Aufstellungen = (SELECT MAX(Aufstellungen) FROM Mannschaft)
```


----------



## Vril (16. Mai 2005)

Super, danke, so funktioniert es!


----------

